
Ask HN: Federated alternatives to Meetup.com/Facebook Events? - networked
Is anyone working on a self-hostable, federated Web application for organizing meetups and events?  What I mean by &quot;federated&quot; is something that allows users registered on one instance to search for and join groups hosted on other instances, RSVP to their invitations, and talk with their users.
======
mwmnj
[https://github.com/GetTogetherComm/GetTogether](https://github.com/GetTogetherComm/GetTogether)

